# 2011 New York Auto Show Coverage



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Wonderful! I always enjoyed the event coverage you guys at AutoGuide provide us. Just finished bookmarking the page for 2011 New York Auto Show Coverage. 

Can't wait to see the 2013 Chevrolet Malibu debut pictures, so far the video and picture teasers have me really interested. If anyone hasn't seen it look here 2013 Chevy Malibu Teased Ahead of Shanghai, New York Auto Show Debuts [Video] | AutoGuide.com News


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...line drawings of the 2013 Malibu, used in the GM Patent application, have already been posted here.


----------

